# WORST GRADUATION PARTY EVER



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

hi peple its me again im here to tell you the worlds most graduation EVER! ok last week i ordered a dress from paris and it was beatiful and cos 15 thousand dollers get my hair done and everything and my date pook me up yesterday last night i was fashoinable late and i was in the spotlight with my date until "CELTICS RULE" 11 guys come out of no where covered in chocolate strakin well only 5 of them were and a naked guy bumps me i fall in the cake coverd in choclete my 15 thousand doller dress ruind my hair that cost 450 to do my make and everything was ruind but is not done yet i go to the bathroom and chage into jeans and find ut my "date" is makin out with anouther girl and th dj thought it would be so funny to play "teenage love affair" by Alicia keys nice right!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol, well was it YOUR party or a school party? The song probably had nothing to do with you.

EDIT: Also, this should be in your Blog. Not in the general forums


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry for the bad night, but seriously, that is the funniest thing I have ever read HAHA


----------



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

school and he was playing closer buy ne yo untill i yelled and saw m boyfriend since 4th grade kissin another girl and he just cut the midlle of the song and played teenage love affgair by AK


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

It's actually funny to hear something like that happened.....

Where the fuck did you find $15 000 dress?! What was it, made of $100 bills?

Imagine a dress made of 150 NDS Lites..all turned on and running a different game....

I'm really sorry you had such a bad time on your graduation party..Did you at least beat the crap out of your date (or that other girl)?

EDIT: It's not funny to hear your boyfriend kissing other girl, but you being pushed over cake..You reply before me, so it turned out wrong..


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 14, 2008)

...$15000 dress for a fucking prom?


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that a person who can afford $15,000 on a dress would post on a forum that discusses piracy as its main topic. Like, can't you afford DS games?


----------



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

it was my graduation i had to look goo i was going to COLLAGE and i was number1 in my class and was in a clique that was popular i had high standerds oh yea and i also have a band so..... i dont no my BF said soryy and my friend said the cours of Take a bow by Rihanna but me ...i just cried like come on a FAT NAKED GUY WITH CHOLATE yelling go celtics bump you into a 1000 cake come on you would cry to


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe that a person who can afford $15,000 on a dress would post on a forum that discusses piracy as its main topic. Like, can't you afford DS games?



I concur.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> It's actually funny to hear something like that happened.....
> 
> *Where the fuck did you find $15 000 dress?! What was it, made of $100 bills?*
> 
> ...


1. Thats a very good question, I mean, seriously. Who needs such a dress and why would anyone even want one when you could buy several different things with that money? Not the least of which would be, well, I dont know a car? A DP on a nice house? sheesh, thats alot of money your folks spent/allowed you to spend and for what--one night?

2. A dress made of DS's would be so cool, but if I ever see anyone in one for real, I'm stripping that fool naked in the streets and selling them for 45$ a pop on Ebay to benefit poor gamers the nation over ;p--and quickly get rid of the evidence.

3. Plus, violence doesn't solve anything. That guy knew he was supposedly her boyfriend, and the other girl probably did too. If neither one is interested in her to care, then she'd be better off moving on.

What happened to the party crashers?

Also, f you can afford a 15,000 dress than you haven't any business really pirating games...sorry, but you just dont in my opinion.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

Science is just jealous cause I refused to pay $15000 for his dress.


----------



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

btw i did not buy the dress my uncle did my family is middle class whille my unle married i rich relaster. and i go to privete school i also made a typo the cake was 100 it was big are school had 100 kids graduating


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 14, 2008)

15,000$ dress to a party?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 14, 2008)

waw that suck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  sawry for you bad day!

i can't get spell check to wark right on this compewtor


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Science is just jealous cause I refused to pay $15000 for his dress.



That was a Kilt, and it was fifteen bucks


----------



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

also the dress was only for a week so my uncle payed 1000 but then he had to pay 15 thousand cuz it go ruind


----------



## Anakir (Jun 14, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> and i was number1 in my class and was in a clique that was popular i had high standerds



Honestly, it's hard to believe that from the way you type. But hey, everyone's got their own style of writing and it doesn't matter to me since its the internet. Sorry to hear about what happened. Must've really sucked if that actually did happen. But again.. it doesn't sound very convincing.

Anyways, good luck with that.. $15,000 dress and everything..


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> koyeawon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats also what I think


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

>_>

...is there anyway to skip this thing called graduation?

Oh...and can you write in a more understandable English? It's sorta hard to understand you. D:


----------



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

btw the strkers were a class lower and got expelled and had to pay for the cake and a quter of the dress they had to pay and this week is still school imma a be an LBR Loser beyond repair for 3 days


*Posts merged*

sorry i will type slower and more understandble like this


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol. Maybe it was delayed bad luck from Friday/13th?

Not really but I dont know what to say, it was kinda dumb to be so extravagent on one night when stuff like this is KNOWN to happen I mean, really.

I was/am home schooled and I know that this sort of stuff happens in proms/school parties. You and your kinsmen should've seen this coming a mile away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, if you're going to college, then I suggest you learn to type. Because college is big on typing/writing and its going to seriously hurt when you start out with grades lower than your personal best because you cant keep up with typed assignments or because you have poor writing skills.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> btw the strkers were a class lower and got expelled and had to pay for the cake and a quter of the dress they had to pay and this week is still school imma a be an LBR Loser beyond repair for 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought understandable meant proper spelling and grammar. I don't even see capitals! D:

I'm sorry. I really am. I'm just a bit of a grammar freak. Don't mind me.


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> koyeawon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loser Beyond Repair, obviosuly


----------



## Anakir (Jun 14, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> koyeawon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She mentioned it. Loser beyond repair.

Edit; Science beat me to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah.. although this event isn't something big like "omg earthquake in china" kind of situation.. but a $15,000 prom dress and cake ruined in a graduation, I think there will at least some kind of news article about it. Probably not.. still really hard to believe in a situation like this could happen since it seems like its something that would happen in a movie.

Your boyfriend making up with someone else and then the DJ suddenly changing the music to fit the atmosphere..? And a bunch of people that rushed through the lane and accidentally pushed you into a cake which ruined a $15,000 dress..? lol.. just too much of a coincidence?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no social life so I don't know these things.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 14, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So a Loser Beyond Repair Loser?  I am so frightened for the future...


----------



## The Worst (Jun 14, 2008)

dnt wawry i'll be a LBR tu


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Im sorry to hear about your problem,but your blog made me laugh a bit.

See if I bought  my girl  a 15,000 dress.I would expect to have s*x that same day.Twice at least.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Im sorry to hear about your problem,but your blog made me laugh a bit.
> 
> See if I bought  my girl  a 15,000 dress.I would expect to have s*x that same day.Twice at least.


Her uncle bought or something...>_>

No way anyone's gonna catch me in a bloody party like that! *hides under bed*


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> and i was number1 in my class and was in a clique that was popular i had high standerds
> 
> Let this be a lesson to all that "popularity" in a purely materialistic environment, where money and having the "latest" stuff is _*all *_that matters, is worthless. You dont have friends, your stuff has admirers.
> 
> ...



Seconded. *high fives to her all her fellow in the Order of Lonely Modern-Day Youth (who are down to earth)*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 14, 2008)

lol, whioney chicks are funny... you are a chick, right?


regardless, that does suck


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> koyeawon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hugs* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You always make so much sense.


----------



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

it was outside celtics won thursday the party was friday these stuff always happen anyways at are fotball games a dude dares anther one to streak and they do and the get suspended plus i live in LA everything is glamorous


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O ok I skimmed through his blog.She's a girl?I read that her.....but...I....need...to read this time.


----------



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

like if you get caught wering last seasons clothes you turn into aFDQ we use alot of ims since all i do is text


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Eternal! *hits him with a cupcake* You'd think something like this was written by a girl. XD


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Your boyfriend making up with someone else and then the DJ suddenly changing the music to fit the atmosphere..? And a bunch of people that rushed through the lane and accidentally pushed you into a cake which ruined a $15,000 dress..? lol.. just too much of a coincidence?


Maybe they'd all been planning it for years, and the DJ was a student or staff at the school, or else the other kids paid for him to do that and then they got her "boyfriend" to reveal that she's his sixth "One and Only" and has been for x amount of years.

Edit: Fixed for loopy grammar


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

If anyone believes this blog, you are certainly foolish!


----------



## Narin (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> If anyone believes this blog, you are certainly foolish!


Its true, I was there, I was the naked guy that was streaking through the place!


----------



## wiki (Jun 14, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> like if you get caught wering last seasons clothes you turn into aFDQ we use alot of ims since all i do is text



I don't know what a FDQ is, but i guess whoever wears a woolen jumper during summer deserves to be labeled a FDQ. Life is tough eh?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> If anyone believes this blog, you are certainly foolish!


Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thing 90% of the folks reading are reading this "For Amusement Purposes Only"

Simply because, you find humor in other peoples discomfort. Its not always nice, and I try not to most times, but it does happen.

Plus, it makes for great discussion on a rainy day


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Well I read the blog,and Im sorry.
You are know worth all of them.Go kill them all.Encrypt your name in the skins of their face.Reclaim your name as there god.


----------



## koyeawon (Jun 14, 2008)

bye i gtg see you in 4 weeks


----------



## Anakir (Jun 14, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baaaaad Narin! *throws him a Canadian Invasion shirt* At least wear something next time! >_


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

wiki said:
			
		

> koyeawon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to google it is

A) Fashion Doll Quarterly
B) Frankenstein Drag Queen
C) Food and Drink Qualifications
D) 7+( &22. 6(/) $66(660(17 1DPH BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This thread is now useless
> QUOTEThis thread is now going to be used for endless spam


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes! Narin, you and your moogles should've gone bearing the crest of GBATemp and waving banners of Media Pirate Supremacy for all those preppy kids to see!

That way, all of L.A. upperclass would know of our society here...and our greatness.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 14, 2008)

koyeawon
Advanced Member
15 years old
Female
RI
Born May-11-1993

Either you're a really smart 15 year old going into college, or you're faking your information.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Yes! Narin, you and your moogles should've gone bearing the crest of GBATemp and waving banners of Media Pirate Supremacy for all those preppy kids to see!
> 
> That way, all of L.A. upperclass would know of our society here...and our greatness.


Go Narin! *waves flag*

...wait. Aren't you a moogle? What if the government tries to capture you?! D:


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> koyeawon
> Advanced Member
> 15 years old
> Female
> ...




This account is shared between two cousins or something like that. One of them is the real Koyeawon, one of them is named Cleopatra and finally made an account but still uses this account too sometimes.

....
....Or something like that.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...so why is it that her posts still make me cry with frustration?! I mean...we're the same age! D: (Supposedly...XP)


----------



## The Worst (Jun 14, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Will you give me a 150,000 dollar dress.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 14, 2008)

Off topic 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=gx-NLPH8JeM&feature=related
gahhaahahhahahhah!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

She is 12 1110years old and seeks attention.Give her attention!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some people in this world, distorted.frequency, just refuse to elevate their way of thinking beyond "chat speak" and all the mental/personal/social developmental issues that using it beyond 5th grade implies.

I for one was tought to type at 6 or 7 well before my fingers could fit a keyboard, so when I was re-introduced to computers years later, I never did have to use it. It honestly never crossed my mind even though I was very slow to type anything, maybe its because I'm a writer and couldn't be satisfied to see or use "shortcuts" on my screen/paper.

I put my heart into what I write, for better of for worse and have never liked that stuff. Nowdays, its so easy to access keyboarding programs and instructions I feel they should begin teaching it in 3rd grade or something.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> She is 12 1110years old and seeks attention.Give her attention!


This topic is now epic.It should be stickied as it reminds of 4chanism.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. D: I didn't think of it that way...Thanks, gizmo_gal!


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This topic is now known as spam.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just looooove to quote your own posts, don't you?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats actually a very wise hotdog.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,but think about all I have said.Put it in one sentence,and you get the answer.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you're just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

=D
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90663


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Guise don't flame me but I have to do this.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

*Sings in the same tune from "Wait 'til your father gets home": Wait 'til a mod gets--Wait 'till a mod gets--wait 'til a mods get here*


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Guise don't flame me but I have to do this.



Stop posting this pic everywhere...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,but you must know this is not me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh fuck....what you did with this topic....I left when it was few posts after OP, and few hours later, 5 pages of nothing!!
You made girl leave for 4 weeks.....bad tempers!!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 14, 2008)

hahahaha this thread is really funny
Weird story though, is this how they do it in the US?
Over here everyone puts on costumes and the party is before (last day of class) the actual test 

Anyway i win.
My "graduation" was friday the 6, 4 students died in a car crash around 10 in the morning, the story went all over the country since that day my town is in grief.
So how is a dirty dress the "WORST" graduation party ever? Materialism makes me sick


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, that really IS fucked up........were they drunk? What happened with the car crash..


----------



## Endogene (Jun 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Wow, that really IS fucked up........were they drunk? What happened with the car crash..



they where driving 110 KM/h (that would be around 70 miles/h i guess) in town, and there happened to be a wall, car + wall = no good

edit: actually the speed meter was blocked at 110 when when they hit the wall, pretty long brake track so they must have been going way faster


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm from the country that's more familiar with KM/h standard, so it is a bit too fast to drive to the wall at that speed..
How long ago that happened?


----------



## Endogene (Jun 14, 2008)

6 th this month


----------



## ackers (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd hate to be the OP. That's all I have to say. LOL


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Then it's fresh news......you knew those people?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 14, 2008)

forgive me, but this is like the only issue i have with people. 


Spoiler



could just be a cry for attention. and you guys are definitely giving her/him/it? enough attention. pity party. woot.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Then it's fresh news......you knew those people?



i might, im pretty bad with names, no one close though, i dont read the newspaper either so i havent seen their faces, finals on monday so i'll probaly find out by then, sure will be one jolly day having to do my finals in a room full of grieving ,crying and sobbing people
Sorry things happen to those who act foolish one could say.

edit: anyway i sure hope that that girl who made this topics reads this and think about it


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Then it's fresh news......you knew those people?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Then it's fresh news......you knew those people?



You should read the reason why I increased your warning level.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 15, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> bye i gtg see you in 4 weeks


I can't wait until your next thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I can just say that I hope nothing like that will ever happen to people I love, as it must be heart breaking if you live trough something like that..

But, you said it right, "Sorry things happen to those who act foolish"..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 15, 2008)

@sorry lagman.It's just that this blog was fun to spam because it's too damn funny.You can agree with me on that,and this whole topic is spam as for my posting quality I don't think it matters if I post randomn stuff in the testing area or this topic as it is full of shit,but besides that I have improved on my posting quality.So my warn level shouldn't be increased when a topic like this has 6 pages of worthless junk,and I am just stirring up randomness.While this topic is the most random I have ever read.

If you don't have the rime to read that paragraph.

My warning level shouldn't be increased when there are 6 pages of spam,and spam,and spam.
As long as it doesn't increase anymore.It doesn't matter.


----------



## Chopders (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh my dear, I know it's important to a girl the graduation, but you did too much. Wait for your marriage to buy a dress at 15000 bucks...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 15, 2008)

I think the OP is a pretty cool guy, tells stories about expense dresses and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Opium (Jun 15, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> *it was my graduation i had to look goo i was going to COLLAGE* and i was number1 in my class and was in a clique that was popular i had high standerds oh yea and i also have a band so..... i dont no my BF said soryy and my friend said the cours of Take a bow by Rihanna but me ...i just cried like come on a FAT NAKED GUY WITH CHOLATE yelling go celtics bump you into a 1000 cake come on you would cry to



Hilarious stuff, I just bumped into this thread now. My 3 year Uni degree costs $15,000. Hell yeah, I might blow it all on a dress for my girlfriend! ....................


----------



## PBC (Jun 15, 2008)

For my prom I and my date dressed in Ducttape and took home prom king and queen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So that didn't cost me bupkis! 

And just a note for everyone...I don't think she ever said she was graduating from high school ( I may be wrong). While she did mention "collage" I think she was speaking of the future...

anyway...I'm inclinded to think not much of the information was real anyways...

What kind of school serves cake at graduation anyway??


----------



## OSW (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry to hear... sounds messed up.

but i think the cheating on you is by far the worst part. Kick his mothaf**king ass!


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 15, 2008)

Who would ever spend 15 thousand dollars on a dress.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 15, 2008)

I had to check the country flag because I thought there's no way it's 15000 USD. I thought it'd be HKD (only 1/8 of USD).

BTW, I graduated from an expensive (as in like university expensive) American private high school and I haven't heard of anyone who spent over $1000 on dress and hair for prom...

... and if someone has, it definitely wasn't worth the money.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 15, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> For my prom I and my date dressed in Ducttape and took home prom king and queen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, MY school served cake at graduation =/ So to answer your question, a very awesome high school?

Also, successful troll is successful.


----------



## The Worst (Jul 18, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> bye i gtg see you in 4 weeks




ok, it's been four weeks, and i must know.  How did everything turn out?  Are you still an LBR?  Are you a total FDQ?  Or is every thing _glamorous_ again?


----------

